# Vans Verse



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Boots are hard to buy based on reviews. I'd recommend trying them on or buying from a retailer with a good return policy so you can try them at home on carpet or something and go from there.

Edit: I tried these and the k2 thraxis really hoping they'd work for me but struck out.


----------



## Yotaismygame (10 mo ago)

Look legit. No experience though..


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

These are my current boots and they are really good. At first I found them really stiff, but after a good breaking in, they are actually much more manageable. The downside of this is also the inside foam as shrunk quite a bit, making them a bit too big now. Being a bit too big, I know have to crank to heel boa really hard and this has made tiny cracks in the gaitter (doesn't seem bad).

Apart from that, they felt a bit burly at first coming from Salamon, but I really can't complain about precison. The sole has really good grip and the lateral rigidity is really good for skinning. I also really like how the double boa allows me to change style by tuning the upper one: more freestylish, climb mode, full-on carves/freeride.

Overall it's a solid freeride boot, very versatile from mountain freestyle to touring. It's not my favorite boot ever, but it's real good.


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

ridethecliche said:


> Boots are hard to buy based on reviews. I'd recommend trying them on or buying from a retailer with a good return policy so you can try them at home on carpet or something and go from there.
> 
> Edit: I tried these and the k2 thraxis really hoping they'd work for me but struck out.


Indeed i have and already Tried them...


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

Etienne said:


> These are my current boots and they are really good. The downside of this is also the inside foam as shrunk quite a bit, making them a bit too big now. Being a bit too big, I know have to crank to heel boa really hard and this has made tiny cracks in the gaitter (doesn't seem bad).


Super...that is exactly the point of my question. If the Foam Strunk enough....i had the aura vans at 10 US and they wäre as you described.
The verse are 9.5 and the are a little bit small...but in the Foam Shrunk they will be perfect


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

The liners should break in a bit. It's sometimes helpful to see how your feet fit in the boot itself to see whats possible. Doing a heat mold will speed up the breakin. You won't lose much life in the liner with those boots given how stiff they are.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

And you can add two stiffeners if need be, which I'm far from needing right now. But yeah I would definitely size 0.5 down (if that's not too uncomfortable).


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

Should i Start without the stiffeners? 
Or how they call them


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I ended up with verse this year after not being able to get my hands on the thraxis in my size. I do think they fit well and I don't see myself having any issues with them, but probably won't buy again if there aren't some updates. With the stiffeners in I've found them to have softened up more than expected in the front lateral stiffness is still good. I had mine heat molded and was surprised to find that the heel ankle area has continued to pack out more than expected in one boot, while the toe box has been about the same in both. This is where we get to one of my gripes. Normally I might just tighten up the liner a bit more to clean up some of the slop, but I find with the location of the shin strap and low placement of the liner tightener, I'm not able to pull the liner as tight as I'd like. I just cant snug the tightener against the liner. Coming from a pair of Nitros and Salomons before I've also found these boots to be less warm. I think the warmth difference is related to the hollow between the sole and shell. Last thing I found was the boot gaiter was a real ball ache to zip/unzip until about day 10. I was always worried I was going to snap off the zipper pull until the gaiter material finally started to loosen up. All in all, for me the verse is a good boot, but not great. Fit started off really good and has been manageable with some shims after pack out, coupled with some of the other issues I'll likely try the thraxis next, or go back to Nitro if they add boa to more of their lineup


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

Etienne said:


> And you can add two stiffeners if need be, which I'm far from needing right now. But yeah I would definitely size 0.5 down (if that's not too uncomfortable).


Well..my old vans aura wäre US 10
After a couple of years i have noticed that they were a little big too big and i had to crank the boa Till the end...
Thats why i Decided for vans verse in US 9.5
However after 6 das of boarding i think i made a wrong Decision
They were Overall softer but rund the Toes are still too uncomfortable...
I really dont know if they need more time or they are too small...
The Pain on the Left toe is so intense that i have to take them out


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Damn, sorry for you really… Did you try to heat mold, maybe? But yeah, uncomfort is one thing, pain another…


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

Nope...i am in italy right now and didnt find a Shop for this...but i will give a try


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Turms said:


> Nope...i am in italy right now and didnt find a Shop for this...but i will give a try


Definitely get a heat mold and use a cap/padding around the pain spot to open up more space


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

bseracka said:


> Definitely get a heat mold and use a cap/padding around the pain spot to open up more space


This cap is for during the heat mold?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Turms said:


> This cap is for during the heat mold?


Yes. It’s to help form out extra room


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

Well...i decided to send them back and go for burton ion or 32 focus boa. But at us10 this time...i have checken the Soles from the old vans aura us10 AMD the verse...the verse are less than 1mm smaller in legte but the old aura are wider...and i think that makes the problem


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

If you need a wide boot you’re better off getting a wide boot then getting a longer length


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

The width if my fest is less tha 9.5 cm
I dont think i need a wide boot...but the Form rund the toes is the mist Important...maybe


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey guys, can anyone comment on how stiff these boots feel without the tongue stiffeners in? Definitely medium flexing?


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

ja medium....lets say 5 of 10


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

Turms said:


> ja medium....lets say 5 of 10


Thank you!


----------

